# Cannot Type on Tilda Terminal Emulator



## Rhadamanthys (Jan 11, 2017)

FreeBSD 11. Compiled x11/tilda from ports, using xfce, tilda starts but I can't type anything on it. (same effect installing from pkg). Thank you all.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 15, 2017)

Interesting - does starting it from the command line (using another terminal) yield any error messages when it starts or when you try to type?


----------



## Rhadamanthys (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi. Thanks for your interest. Messages are as follow:

```
(tilda:9800): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.vfs.HalVolumeMonitor is not supported
(tilda:9800): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.vfs.GPhoto2VolumeMonitor is not supported
```
Messages are from the start, trying to type produce nothing.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry, didn't get a chance to look at this last night. Interesting that a terminal is complaining about gnome virtual file system. Not sure if gnome virtual file system is a requirement for this terminal, or if dbus is as well. I'll do some more research on this tonight.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 21, 2017)

Well, I just experimented with this package and it has the same behavior on my system. Not a clue why it is doing this. Maybe someone else can chime in with a suggestion? Sorry


----------



## Rhadamanthys (Jan 27, 2017)

No problem. Thank you for your time and efforts sir.


----------

